

Google Drive CMS - btfh
https://github.com/benhartley/googcms

======
bpatrianakos
This is awesome! I want to use it and have been toying with building
so,etching similar except using Dropbox. The one problem is that if it really
is a solution for clients who send you information in all manner of outmoded
or inconvenient ways I doubt it'll solve that problem. I've learned that
clients don't learn and don't want to. It makes life easier to jus say "yeah
sure" and do your job however you see fit. Regardless, this is a sweet
project.

------
dr_win
Nice! Similar idea to ours: <http://restatic.binaryage.com>

------
Evbn
Reminds me of a comment posted years ago about Amazon: "tracking inventory
isn't so hard, they just need a spreadsheet."

------
Evbn
Before someone jumps in to say nodejs is slow, be glad it isn't implemented in
Google Apps Script.

~~~
alexanderh
I was under the impression that node was exceptionally fast? Am I missing
something?

